# 2 Tages Tour Karwendel mit SingleTrail



## Nforcer (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

kurzfristig haben ein Kollege und ich uns entschieden für ein paar Tage in die Alpen, ins Karwendel zu fahren.
Startpunkt ist Mittenwald. 
Wir wollten von Sonntag auf Montag eine 2 Tages Tour machen.

Rausgesucht haben wir uns die "Große Karwendeltour" ( http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23568.html ).
Liest sich alles schön aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass es abfahrtsmäßig nicht so viel zu bieten hat, da viel von "Schotterwegen" die Rede ist.
Wir müssen keine S5 Trails fahren, aber es wäre doch schön den ein oder anderen schönen Trail mitzunehmen.

Liege ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig, dass die Tour wie oben geplant weitesgehend ohne SingleTrails verläuft?
Wie kann man die Tour verändern, oder sollte es gar eine andere Tour sein?

Von der Länge und den Höhenmeter ist die Tour für uns gut machbar. Ein paar mehr Höhenmeter könnten theoretisch noch drin sein.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und verzeihen, dass ich aufgrund der spontanen Entscheidung, nicht allzuviel Zeit zum recherchieren habe.


Gruß Matthias


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Juni 2015)

Hi,

die Große Karwendeltour über die Falkenhütte hat eigentlich fast keinen Singletrail anteil. Ausser ein kurzes Stück (1km?) nach der Falkenhütte ins Tal hinein sind es wirklich nur breite Schotterwege.

Das wäre das kurze Stück (max kurz S2 sonst S1):




War für mich damals auch i.O. da ich die Tour an einem Tag gemacht hatte und mir das so gelangt hatte. Kann dir mit Alternativen auf der Route leider nicht helfen, wollte nur deine Vermutung bzw. das was auch so geschrieben wird bestätigen.

Grüße
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Juni 2015)

Hier das kurze Stück auf dem Foto:






Der Rest sieht dann eher so aus (Landschaftlich auf jeden Fall super):


----------



## geronet (22. Juni 2015)

Der einzige Trail auf der Karwendelrunde ist vom Hochalmsattel zum kleinen Ahornboden runter, der ist ganz nett.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Juni 2015)

Hmmm...

ich bin dort Juni 2014 runter und dort war kein Schild weit und breit zu sehen. Auch war dort eigentlich nichts los, vielleicht hatte ich aber auch Glück. Ist denn das Schild noch dort und ich habe es übersehen?

Der Trail vom Hochalmsattel runter zum Ahornboden war eigentlich auch eher ein breiter Schotterreicher weg. War halt ziemlich mit Groben Schotter ...


Edit: @geronet : Weist du noch etwas genaueres (vor deinem Edit) und dem Roten Schild?


----------



## udok (22. Juni 2015)

kann mich nur anschliessen. Trails gibt es so gut wie keine. Landschaftlich dafür traumhaft schön.


----------



## geronet (22. Juni 2015)

Hab mich im Tal geirrt. Das Schild steht einen Sattel weiter zur Engalm runter.
Am Hochalmsattel muss man sich nur links halten, da kommt man automatisch auf einen kleinen Weg der sich unten bei der Brücke wieder mit der Forststraße trifft und zwischendrin auch noch mal.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Juni 2015)

geronet schrieb:


> Hab mich im Tal geirrt. Das Schild steht einen Sattel weiter zur Engalm runter.



Ah ok. Gut zu wissen... Wollte demnächst auch mal wieder in den Karwendel und hatte die Sattelüberquerung im Hinterkopf.

Hatte auf mich einen Interessanten Eindruck damals hinterlassen. Denke mal du meinst diesen Sattel? Hier bin ich damals runter ins Tal, so wie es die Große Karwendelrunde vorsieht.


----------



## udok (22. Juni 2015)

von welchem Schild sprecht ihr ?  Bike Verbot ?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Juni 2015)

Auf meinem letzten gezeigten Bild geht die Große Karwendelrunter ins Tal (Hinteriß). Wenn man diesen Sattel überquert kommt wohl ein Schild.


----------



## geronet (22. Juni 2015)

Jo, da gibt es auch noch einen netten Wanderweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Juni 2015)

geronet schrieb:


> Jo, da gibt es auch noch einen netten Wanderweg.



Kommt man zur Eng Alm dann überhaupt nicht runter? Also legal? Auf Google Maps (Satelit) sieht es so aus als ob 2 Wege dort herunterführen würden.


----------



## geronet (23. Juni 2015)

Mit Schieben bzw. Tragen ist es legal


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. Juni 2015)

geronet schrieb:


> Mit Schieben bzw. Tragen ist es legal


 
klingt logisch 

Der zweite Weg den ich vermutet habe wäre aber wohl auch kaum zu fahren gewesen (nach diversen Karten zu urteilen).


----------



## dede (23. Juni 2015)

zur Eng: ab dem Hohljoch ist Biken verboten (da steht auch das besagte, nicht zu übersehende Verbotsschild). Es gibt tatsächlich eine zweite, aber seeeeehr abenteuerliche Verbindung runter in die Eng, die ich aber per Bike nicht machen würde, weil da auf etwa 50-70 Hm akute Absturzgefahr besteht (tragenderweise!!!). Um jetzt nicht den ein oder anderen trotzdem auf diese Variante zu locken erspar ich mir an dieser Stelle Details dazu......


----------



## Nforcer (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

danke für die Hilfe. Dann ist es ja leider so, dass auf der Tour keine SingleTrails bzw. nur ein kurzer vorhanden ist.
Viele Möglichkeiten die Route abzuändern gibt es ja nicht.
Hat jemand von euch einen anderen Vorschlag für eine 2-Tagestour ausgehend von Mittenwald?


Gruß


----------



## CarvingRolf (23. Juni 2015)

Musst du natürlich selber wissen, aber die große Karwendelrunde, genau wie Zugspitzumrundung, Schachentour und Reintal müssen sich nicht über irgendwelche S-Grade definieren. Ich würde mal sagen, diese Touren gehören zu den besten Klassikern überhaupt. 

Ansonsten schreibe jemanden per PN im Münchener Forum an. Eventuell helfen die dir dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nforcer (23. Juni 2015)

CarvingRolf schrieb:


> Musst du natürlich selber wissen, aber die große Karwendelrunde, genau wie Zugspitzumrundung, Schachentour und Reintal müssen sich nicht über irgendwelche S-Grade definieren. Ich würde mal sagen, diese Touren gehören zu den besten Klassikern überhaupt.
> 
> Ansonsten schreibe jemanden per PN im Münchener Forum an. Eventuell helfen die dir dort.



Hey,

das sage ich ja auch nicht. Und ich bezweifle auch nicht, dass es eine schöne Tour ist und für mich (wenn wir uns dafür entscheiden) sein wird.
Nur wenn ich schon einmal in den Alpen bin hätte ich gerne ein paar Trails. 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=aotalwpirdtayhth&referrer=trackList 

hier scheint es zumindest einen Trail zu geben.


----------



## CarvingRolf (23. Juni 2015)

Die Lamsenjoch-Runde ist auch schön. Wobei die Anfahrt aus Österreich hoch über Schwaz zur Lamsenjochhütte ein ewiger Schlauch ist. Ab der Stallenalm schieben die dann die Meisten. Ich selbst könnte bei einer solchen Hammer-Runde dann einfach die dann noch anstehenden komlizierten Trails - wenn es denn welche geben sollte - nicht mehr richtig genießen, da ich konditionell schon angeschlagen bin. Der offizielle Trail vom Lamsenjoch runter ist S0-S1. Schön, aber kein Problem. Was der Kollege dort an anderen Trails eingebaut hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen. In der Regel sollte das wahrscheinlich verboten sein. Aber müsst ihr selber wissen.

Ansonsten top landschaftlichde Tour!


----------



## udok (23. Juni 2015)

Also wenn du ein Trailabenteuer suchst dann ist Karwendel nicht unbedingt das geeignete Gebiet. 
Kann dir rund um Kirchberg ( Kitzbühel) empfehlen da gibt es einige lange Trails, zb. Fleckalmtrail (längster Trail Tirols ), Lisi Osl Trail....


----------



## CarvingRolf (23. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## CarvingRolf (23. Juni 2015)

Zur Tour, die du gepostet hast: in der Variante wird viel geschoben, egal wie rum gefahren wird. Auf-Abfahrten Holjoch-Eng (ist verboten) und Auf-Abfahrten Lamsenjoch. Kein optimaler Tourenvorschlag. Besser Klassiker wählen.


----------



## dede (23. Juni 2015)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> das sage ich ja auch nicht. Und ich bezweifle auch nicht, dass es eine schöne Tour ist und für mich (wenn wir uns dafür entscheiden) sein wird.
> Nur wenn ich schon einmal in den Alpen bin hätte ich gerne ein paar Trails.
> ...


 
Wie der CarvingRolf schon schreibt ist das suboptimal und teilw. verboten (Eng, Gramai). Eine etwas traillastigere Option für 2 Tage (nicht weit weg, Start ggf sogar in Garmisch) wäre folgende: Griesen-Ehrwald/Lermoos-Grubigalm-Blindseetrail-Nassereith-/Muthenaualm-Knappensteig bis oberhalb Nassereith-Marienbergjoch (steil)-Barbarasteig-Pfarrer Finkweg-Ehrwald-Thörle-Eibseetrail-Eibsee-Griesen

Da hast 3-4 schöne durchaus anspruchsvolle Trails (meist S1-S2 mit ein paar wenigen Stellen bis S3) drin. Wenn's dir zu wenig ist kannst noch den Bikepark mitnehmen und/oder das Dirstentrittkreuz mit einbauen (300 Hm höllisch steile Auffahrt durchs Tegestal allerdings) - GPS-Daten dazu findest bestimmt auch iwo im Netz


----------



## isartrails (23. Juni 2015)

Nforcer schrieb:


> ... wenn ich schon einmal in den Alpen bin hätte ich gerne ein paar Trails...


Vielleicht kannst du ja mit dieser Antwort was anfangen: Die große Karwendelrunde ist eine der wenigen Touren, der man das Fehlen von Singletrails leicht verzeiht...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. Juni 2015)

isartrails schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du ja mit dieser Antwort was anfangen: Die große Karwendelrunde ist eine der wenigen Touren, der man das Fehlen von Singletrails leicht verzeiht...


 
Da ist was dran


----------



## Nforcer (23. Juni 2015)

Hehe ok. Wir werden dann einfach die große Karwendelrunde machen und in dem Karwendelhaus nächtigen.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Nforcer (23. Juni 2015)

Noch eine Frage da das Hüttenbiken für mich neu ist.
Wie sicher sind die Räder denn auf einer Hütte? Ein extra dickes Schloss mitschleppen wollte ich nun nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (23. Juni 2015)

Wenn du in Mittenwald startest und den ganzen Tag zur Verfügung hast, übernachtest du auf der Falkenhütte.
Zum Karwendelhaus sind's nämlich nicht mehr als 3 Stunden.
Mir reicht als Schloß ein Safeman. Mehr habe ich auch noch nie auf eine Berghütte mitgeschleppt.

Je nach Wetteraussichten kann es auf den Hütten voll werden, vorher reservieren ist kein Fehler.
Wenn du allerdings erst Sonntag übernachtest, könnte es wieder ruhiger sein.

Mit Alpenvereinsausweis sind Unterkunft und Bergsteigeressen günstiger.
Im (Massen)-Lager benötigt man einen Hüttenschlafsack (entweder mitbringen oder vor Ort gegen Gebühr ausleihen/kaufen).
Im Zimmer (teurer und privater) hingegen nicht.


----------



## udok (23. Juni 2015)




----------



## Nforcer (24. Juni 2015)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wenn du in Mittenwald startest und den ganzen Tag zur Verfügung hast, übernachtest du auf der Falkenhütte.
> Zum Karwendelhaus sind's nämlich nicht mehr als 3 Stunden.
> Mir reicht als Schloß ein Safeman. Mehr habe ich auch noch nie auf eine Berghütte mitgeschleppt.
> 
> ...



Wir starten dann einige Kilometer eher, so dass wir die Höhenmeter auf 2 Tage gleichmäßig aufgeteilt haben.
Zur Falkenhütte macht man dann doch die meisten Höhenmeter.
Wir schlafen dann im Karwendelhaus und haben dann am anderen Tag noch ein paar Höhenmeter vor uns.
Reserviert ist schon 

Hüttenschlafsack habe ich schon.


----------



## CarvingRolf (24. Juni 2015)

Zwei Tage für die große Karwendelrunde? Halte ich für zuviel. Lieber noch was dranhängen.


----------



## geronet (24. Juni 2015)

Zwei Tage.. hoho. Man kann die Wetterstein- und Karwendelrunde auch in einem Tag fahren:
http://www.strava.com/activities/60791656


----------



## CarvingRolf (24. Juni 2015)

10 Stunden. Hammer.


----------



## Sledge (25. Juni 2015)

CarvingRolf schrieb:


> Zwei Tage für die große Karwendelrunde? Halte ich für zuviel. Lieber noch was dranhängen.



Hallo,

wie könnte man die Route sinnvoll ergänzen? Ich plane die Karwendeltour in den nächsten Wochen und bin für Erweiterungen gern offen. Technisch bin ich nicht versiert, daher sagt mir der trailarme Anteil durchaus zu.


----------



## CarvingRolf (25. Juni 2015)

Übers Plumsjoch und Lamsenjoch z.B., oder die Pleisenhütte (sehr steil!) mitnehmen mit Aufstieg zur Pleisenspitze. Oder, wie schon oben geschrieben, Tour aufs Wettersteingebiet (Reintal, Schachen, Zugspitzumrundung) ausdehnen.

www.mtb-mittenwald.de


----------



## isartrails (25. Juni 2015)

Sledge schrieb:


> wie könnte man die Route sinnvoll ergänzen?


Lade dir mal das PDF vom BIKE Magazin herunter: http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/d...ei-tages-tour-durch-den-karwendel/a15245.html
Die dort beschriebene "Mädelstour" gibt ein paar Anregungen für eine Erweiterung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sledge (25. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## McNulty (25. Juni 2015)

Sledge schrieb:


> wie könnte man die Route sinnvoll ergänzen?


Hmmm - kommt drauf an wo du starten willst und die Tagesanzahl:
Mittenwald/2Tage - Da fällt wir nur die Verlängerung übers Plumsjoch nach Pertisau weiter (oder hat die Plumsjochhütte noch auf? weiss isartrails bestimmt) - Zurück über den Schleimsattel, Silvenstein usw. oder Demeljoch oder aussen rum. - dass sind dann aber nach Varinate schon 4000 hömes.

Oder Start in Garmisch - z.B. Hoch Richtung Kreuzeck - Bernadeiensteig - Bockhütte  - raus über Elmau - Scharnitz - Karwendelhaus ca. 2000hm grob (wobei Bernadeinesteig - Bockhütte nicht anfängergeeignet ist)
2ter Tag: Klassikrunde über Falkenhütte - Vereinalm - Elmau - Eckbauer Garmisch sehr grob 1600...


----------



## geronet (25. Juni 2015)

isartrails schrieb:


> Lade dir mal das PDF vom BIKE Magazin herunter: http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/d...ei-tages-tour-durch-den-karwendel/a15245.html
> Die dort beschriebene "Mädelstour" gibt ein paar Anregungen für eine Erweiterung.



In dem PDF steht


> An einem kleinen, schnell zu übersehenden Schild zweigen wir vom Hauptweg ab in einen Trail. Der zieht sich am Hangrücken entlang, bis er uns nach einer herrlich flowigen Fahrt wieder im Engtal ausspuckt.


Welcher soll das denn sein? Der am Johannestal an der Schlucht oben entlanggeht? Die verwechseln wohl das Rißtal mit dem Engtal..


----------



## isartrails (25. Juni 2015)

geronet schrieb:


> Welcher soll das denn sein? Der am Johannestal an der Schlucht oben entlanggeht? Die verwechseln wohl das Rißtal mit dem Engtal..


Yep, genau der.


----------



## McNulty (29. Juni 2015)

McNulty schrieb:


> Bernadeiensteig - Bockhütte


Kleine Klarstellung: gemeint war kurzer Abstecher zur Bockhütte - nicht den Bernadeiensteig direkt zur Bockhütte (steile Holzstufen-Serpentinen Geschichte)


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Juni 2015)

Der Wanderweg vom Lamsenjoch runter zur Gramai ist mit S4 - S5 zu bewerten. Macht aber nur für Vertrider einen Sinn. Wennst fällst, kullerst halt ein ganzes Geröllfeld runter. Da gibts Leute, die Perpedes schon ihre Probleme haben.

Im Karwendel würd ich auf den Forstwegen bleiben. In den Kitzbüheler Alpen bist mit Trails besser versorgt, ist aber landschaftlich nicht so reizvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (30. Juni 2015)

Ohne jetzt eine Schwierigkeitsdiskussion anzetteln zu wollen - die oberen Kehren sind bis auf wenige Stufen max S2. Wird zwischen 9:00 und 18:00h zu S4 wegen den Wanderen - deshalb nicht wirklich zu empfehlen


----------



## isartrails (30. Juni 2015)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Der Wanderweg vom Lamsenjoch runter zur Gramai ist mit S4 - S5 zu bewerten.


Wer hat diesen Weg denn überhaupt ins Spiel gebracht?
S4 ist er sicher nicht, dennoch würde ich ihn nicht öffentlich empfehlen. Ist halt ein ziemlich veblockter Steig in Steilgelände mit einigen engen Kehren, wo Stürzen besser vermieden wird. Der untere Teil lässt sich aber bei max. S2 ganz gut fahren. Ich würde aber den Alpen-Nichtkennern trotzdem abraten, weil a.) verboten, b.) hohes Konfliktpotential und c.) Sturzgefahr.



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Im Karwendel würd ich auf den Forstwegen bleiben.


Das sehe ich ganz genau so.


----------



## CarvingRolf (30. Juni 2015)

Auch "Alpen-Kenner" sollten da einfach weg bleiben - Gründe hast du schon genannt. Weiter oben gab's einen Link von jemanden, der wohl so gefahren ist.


----------



## triphil (24. Juli 2019)

Leider ist aktuell die Falkenhütte gesperrt. Ich würde gerne die große Karvendeltour in 2 Tagen fahren. Könnte man auch am ersten Tag hoch auf die Plumsjochhütte fahren und da übernachten oder ist das zu krass an einem Tag? Wir möchten schon gerne in Mittenwald starten.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Juli 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man auf der Plumshütte übernachten kann. Aber wenn du es bis zur Falkenhütte schaffst, kommst du auch aufs Plumsjoch. Im Gegensatz zur Falkenhütte geht's da nämlich recht bequem rauf. Risstal ist halt fad Straße... und ab den Jagelhütten noch ungefähr 600hm.


----------



## isartrails (24. Juli 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man auf der Plumshütte übernachten kann.


Vor vielen Jahren konnte man's. Ich hatte da (als Guide einer DAV-Gruppe) den einzigen "Titty Twister-Moment" meines Lebens. 
Wer "From Dusk till Dawn" gesehen hat, wird verstehen, was ich meine...
Außerirdische, Aliens, Vampire - alles nichts gegen das Bedienpersonal zu vorgerückter Stunde.


----------



## triphil (25. Juli 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Vor vielen Jahren konnte man's. Ich hatte da (als Guide einer DAV-Gruppe) den einzigen "Titty Twister-Moment" meines Lebens.
> Wer "From Dusk till Dawn" gesehen hat, wird verstehen, was ich meine...
> Außerirdische, Aliens, Vampire - alles nichts gegen das Bedienpersonal zu vorgerückter Stunde.


Oha, ich kann das nicht richtig einordnen ob das ein positiv oder ein negatives Erlebnis war


----------



## triphil (25. Juli 2019)

Kann man diese Tour uneingeschränkt empfehlen? Wäre gut wenn es nicht zu schwer zum Fahren ist(Gelände). Sorry ich bin neu hier und kenne eure Begriffe wie S1 oder S4 noch nicht so gut. 








						Karwendel-Plumsjoch-Bächental
					

Check out this map I created on AllTrails.



					www.gpsies.com


----------



## triphil (25. Juli 2019)

Sonst mache ich es so :
Strecke zum Plumsjoch








						Mittenwald - Plumsjochhütte
					

Check out this map I created on AllTrails.



					www.gpsies.com
				




und die hier zurück... wenn ich es schaffe die irgendwie umzudrehen ;-)








						Mittenwald-Plumsjoch
					

Check out this map I created on AllTrails.



					www.gpsies.com
				




Was wäre die bessere Variante? Danke für eure Mühe...


----------



## Sledge (25. Juli 2019)

Hallo, 
ich habe die Runde letzte Woche gemacht und Donnerstag auf der Plumsjochhütte übernachtet. Das Pächterteam hat gewechselt, nun sind junge Leute mit Freundlichkeit und Elan verantwortlich. Essen sehr zu empfehlen, ich hab im neuen Anbau mit Dusche & WC übernachtet. Ein angenehmer Empfang und preislich angemessen. Ich hatte bei Google vom Pächterwechsel gelesen und daraufhin dort gebucht. Die Homepage ist rudimentär, aber die angegebene  Nummer funktioniert.
War ein toller Abend und ich würde (bei diesem Pächterteam) jederzeit dort wieder übernachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triphil (25. Juli 2019)

Sledge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe die Runde letzte Woche gemacht und Donnerstag auf der Plumsjochhütte übernachtet. Das Pächterteam hat gewechselt, nun sind junge Leute mit Freundlichkeit und Elan verantwortlich. Essen sehr zu empfehlen, ich hab im neuen Anbau mit Dusche & WC übernachtet. Ein angenehmer Empfang und preislich angemessen. Ich hatte bei Google vom Pächterwechsel gelesen und daraufhin dort gebucht. Die Homepage ist rudimentär, aber die angegebene  Nummer funktioniert.
> War ein toller Abend und ich würde (bei diesem Pächterteam) jederzeit dort wieder übernachten.



Super danke, welche Runde hast du letzte Woche gemacht, die erste oder die zweite Variante?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. Juli 2019)

ich würde diese Runde fahren, über Karwendelhaus ohne Falkenhütte.








						Mittenwald - Plumsjochhütte
					

Check out this map I created on AllTrails.



					www.gpsies.com
				




Zur Falkenhütte geht es noch einmal ziemlich steil hoch. Außer du traust dir das zu, solltest du aber nicht unterschätzen.
Schön ist das Eck an der Falkenhütte schon.


----------



## triphil (25. Juli 2019)

triphil schrieb:


> Karwendel-Plumsjoch-Bächental
> 
> 
> Check out this map I created on AllTrails.
> ...



Hier wäre das ohne Falkenhütte. Die wäre aktuell mein Favorit.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. Juli 2019)

An 2 Tagen sicherlich machbar. Wobei ich noch nicht hinter der Plumpsjochhütte war.

Die Karwendelrunde dann klassisch zurück gefahren, wie du ja auch oben geschrieben hattest (Rückwärts)








						Mittenwald-Plumsjoch
					

Check out this map I created on AllTrails.



					www.gpsies.com


----------



## triphil (25. Juli 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> An 2 Tagen sicherlich machbar. Wobei ich noch nicht hinter der Plumpsjochhütte war.
> 
> Die Karwendelrunde dann klassisch zurück gefahren, wie du ja auch oben geschrieben hattest (Rückwärts)
> 
> ...


Also hin und zurück an 2 Tagen richtig?
Also lieber so als die andere Runde die ich gefunden habe?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. Juli 2019)

triphil schrieb:


> Sonst mache ich es so :
> Strecke zum Plumsjoch
> 
> 
> ...


So quasi , der Rückweg den du umdrehen musst geht imo.

Bei der Rundtour hattest halt noch die Falkenhütte drinnen. Das ist dann schon "sportlich", je nach eigener Fitness. Daher mein Hinweis.
Das war diese Runde:








						Karwendel-Plumsjoch-Bächental
					

Check out this map I created on AllTrails.



					www.gpsies.com
				





Falls du noch Zeit hast, ist Landschaftlich noch der Weg zum Schachenhaus nett (nicht technisch, mehr was fürs Auge).


----------



## Sledge (25. Juli 2019)

triphil schrieb:


> Super danke, welche Runde hast du letzte Woche gemacht, die erste oder die zweite Variante?


Mittenwald - Karwendelhaus - Falkenhütte - Plumsjochhütte mit Übernachtung - am 2. Tag Gernalm, Schleimssattel - Sylvensteinspeicher. Dann Soiernweg hoch zur Fischbachalm und zurück nach Mittenwald. Waren 125 km in 2 Tagen.

Edit: der Weg zur Fischbachalm ist an einer Stelle mehrfach abgebrochen, dort muss das Rad kurz getragen werden.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. Juli 2019)

Sledge schrieb:


> Mittenwald - Karwendelhaus - Falkenhütte - Plumsjochhütte mit Übernachtung - am 2. Tag Gernalm, Schleimssattel - Sylvensteinspeicher. Dann Soiernweg hoch zur Fischbachalm und zurück nach Mittenwald. Waren 125 km in 2 Tagen.
> 
> Edit: der Weg zur Fischbachalm ist an einer Stelle mehrfach abgebrochen, dort muss das Rad kurz getragen werden.



Nette Runde. @triphil: Musst für dich entscheiden ob das mit der Kondition klappt, mit oder ohne Falkenhütte.


----------



## triphil (25. Juli 2019)

*Vielen lieben Dank,ihr seid super!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taptwo (26. Juli 2019)

*@MoeOdenwald, Falkenhütte ist dieses Jahr noch wegen Renovierung geschlossen !*


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Juli 2019)

taptwo schrieb:


> *@MoeOdenwald, Falkenhütte ist dieses Jahr noch wegen Renovierung geschlossen !*



Schon klar, er will ja dort nicht schlafen, hat der Fragesteller auch selbst erkannt und daher gefragt.
Höchstens vorbei fahren. Daher auch plumpsjochhütte.

Ob er die extra Höhenmeter mitnehmen will... ich finds schon knackig.


----------



## taptwo (26. Juli 2019)

Jeder wie er will oder kann


----------



## triphil (26. Juli 2019)

Ich werde die Falkenhütte nicht besuchen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Juli 2019)

triphil schrieb:


> Ich werde die Falkenhütte nicht besuchen.



Viel Spaß schon einmal


----------



## isartrails (26. Juli 2019)

triphil schrieb:


> Oha, ich kann das nicht richtig einordnen ob das ein positiv oder ein negatives Erlebnis war


Die Bewertung überlasse ich dir. Wenn du scharf darauf bist, von einem Vampir gebissen zu werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

